# 709 slim hard to control



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

I bought a 709 slim and traded it in on a Walther PPK/s in two weeks. I guess the 709 is a good weapon for those who have the wrists and grip to control it. But the 9mm kick in the light pistol was too much for me. I couldn't predict where the shots would go from one shot to the next. Out of a box of range ammo, I couldn't get three close enough together at 20 feet to adjust the sights. I have a Taurus revolver and love it, but the 709 was a disappointment for me. I freely admit that it was probably me, not the gun. But I tried everything and even had the gunsmith at the range watch me and make suggestions. One thing you need to know if you want one, is that it is sensitive to a limp wrist. If you shoot without a very tight grip, get something else. The light weight needs a solid base to recoil against or the slide won't go back far enough to cock the action.


----------



## Palmettokat (Nov 11, 2009)

I have looked at ths gun and like and know where a used one will be for sale Wednesday. Have shot the Kel Tec about the same size? If so how do the two compare to you. The recoil of the Kel Tec was more than I would shoot any amount. Abouthow many rounds did you shoot through it?

Sorry it did not work for you. Thank you,


----------



## Talon (Mar 1, 2009)

i have had the slim for a few months my bigest problem has been finding a holster i have more then 200 plus rounds down range defence and target ammo no probs. i love the single action trigger pull very tight groups for me. sorry it didnt work for u but it is one of the best shooters out there


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is a bummer when you get a new gun and it does not work out as you had hoped. 

I have a buddy who has one and he can shoot it very well. I have shot about 15 rounds through it and I was fairly accurate and found the recoil manageable, I am used to shooting a kahr so the small light gun is not strange to me or my style. IMHO it is a far superior gun to the KT 9mm's on the market palmettokat, either of them. 

Good luck adjusting or getting a new weapon.

RCG


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I had control issues initially as well. I decided to try to work them out and old guys right, but I got it done. Shooting good groups at 15-20'. I just traded a P3AT for the same reason. Bought by accident a few hundred rds Berden primed. Had to shoot it up. The KelTec will wear you out! 

While trying to pick out the right Kimber for me I got a sweet Springfield M1911 A1. Man that's nice!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Small pistols are difficult to shoot well.
Small pistols which recoil sharply, as do those firing the 9mm, are extremely difficult to shoot well.
Ya gotta hold 'em tight and hard, while stroking the trigger softly.


----------



## Rebel (Jul 25, 2010)

oldguy said:


> I bought a 709 slim and traded it in on a Walther PPK/s in two weeks. I guess the 709 is a good weapon for those who have the wrists and grip to control it. But the 9mm kick in the light pistol was too much for me. I couldn't predict where the shots would go from one shot to the next. Out of a box of range ammo, I couldn't get three close enough together at 20 feet to adjust the sights. I have a Taurus revolver and love it, but the 709 was a disappointment for me. I freely admit that it was probably me, not the gun. But I tried everything and even had the gunsmith at the range watch me and make suggestions. One thing you need to know if you want one, is that it is sensitive to a limp wrist. If you shoot without a very tight grip, get something else. The light weight needs a solid base to recoil against or the slide won't go back far enough to cock the action.


Something you may want to try if you aren't already is changing up the grip,,try this and see if it might help.
If you are right handed, push slightly forward with your right hand and with your left, pull slight backwards. In other words , push with right and pull with left. See it that gets a little closer group.


----------



## donj931 (Feb 10, 2011)

*My 740 slim*

i have never shot a 709 but my 740 has a stout kick,i moved from 180 gr. to 135 gr. hollow points,the whole gun is lighter and recoil is more controllable,try a light bullet weight,the trigger is a hurdle for me also it will take lots of practice.


----------

